# Rod holders



## FishOhioQuest

Looking to put a pair of rod holders on my little 12 ft boat. I want to be able to troll for musky, use for shovel head or blue catfish, saugeyes etc. Was thinking about monster rod holders but wanted some opinions first. Thanks in advance.


----------



## fastwater

Check out Berts also.


----------



## lonewullf

I have 6 monsters on my boat, installed about a year ago. I highly recommend them. They are heavy duty, no flex, and the coating is tough as nails. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

I just installed the Scotty rod holders..very good consistent quality and never had an issue with big fish pulling them off . They go on anything I have that floats


----------



## dgfidler

I’m a big fan of Scotty rod holders. They are tremendously versatile. I’ve been using them since 2013 with no issues. This is how I’d configure them to run two dipsy plus three big board lines per side. Back in 2013, I think I paid $8 a piece for the rocket launchers. 









If I’m going to troll in-line planer boards, I usually use tubes off my homemade planer board mast and let the mast serve as a rod holder tree rather than mast











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgfidler

If the budget is ‘high end’, the rod holders from Cisco Fishing Systems and Muddy Creek Tackle are at the top of the spectrum for freshwater rod holders. 

Since we’re in the ‘tips’ section. Here’s one if your boat has a toe rail and you’re looking for extra rod storage.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Govbarney

I love Scottys , have them in my boat as well, both the regular rod holders and the rocket launchers. Have worked well for Walleye, Saugeye and Crappie Trolling. But I have recently learned the hardway that those plastic Scotty Rod Holders dont hold up well when trolling 10 inch + Musky size crank baits. Plastic is bending more than I have ever seen (and I troll dipsys) , plus when a musky hits or the lure hits a snag its not uncommon for the rod holder to be ripped out of the mount. So I decided that my project and big expense this winter will be to replace my plastic scotties with something more sturdy, I'm leaning towards Ciscos.


----------



## dgfidler

The number 241 locking mounts eliminate the issue where the rod holders pop out or rotate. I wish I could find a picture of my rear rod holders with slide divers running. I use a tall riser for the front rod and a shorter riser for the rear rod. I also put the big rings and larger weights on the slide divers once we have to fish 30+ down in the summer. I do that so leads are under 100’ making them visible to LiveScope. There’s nothing better than visually aligning the baits just above the fish passing by. Anyway, it looks like ‘somethings about to give’ with these rod holders twisting and flexing, but they haven’t failed yet. Every year I consider switching to Cisco and figure out the cost to replicate my current setup and stop. I should at least get four cradles from Cisco for my dipsy/slide diver rods. Eventually something WILL give!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Basser57

I use Cisco tubes and cradles. Work great and full adjustable, but are a bit pricey. (get what you pay for)


----------



## FishOhioQuest

Thanks for everyone who gave some input and suggestions for my rod holder question. I was helping my aunt and uncle get ready to move and run across a box in their garage. It had a couple of the old cast aluminum clamp on rod holders in it. I asked my uncle if he wanted to get rid of them and how much he wanted for them. He ended up giving them to me. I am going to try them out and see how they work. Thanks again.


----------



## baitguy

FishOhioQuest said:


> It had a couple of the old cast aluminum clamp on rod holders in it. I asked my uncle if he wanted to get rid of them and how much he wanted for them. He ended up giving them to me. I am going to try them out and see how they work. Thanks again.


Quest, make sure those clamps hold real good ... lost a rig once because the damn thing came loose ...


----------



## mnhovinga

fastwater said:


> Check out Berts also.


I've been looking at Berts but like everything they're pricey, but people swear by them so its time I learned to troll I guess


----------



## Saugeye Tom

mnhovinga said:


> I've been looking at Berts but like everything they're pricey, but people swear by them so its time I learned to troll I guess


Love my berts


----------



## jmsgryk008

my trolling setup is a collection of Cisco track, Muddy Creek track, Trax Tech, Bert's ratcheting rod holders and Cisco cradles. I bought some electronic mounts and adjusted the lengths to help keep boards in line to read them. Put the Bert's on top of them (0", 5", and 10"). Can't use trees cause shoulders too arthritic and only 5'-10". Long cradles at stern allow allow the bottom bouncer rods to lay horizontal and chicken ring secures it. Trax Tech is the mounting unit for my Active Target (not yet installed). If you want a really nice rod storage unit, check out the Superior Fishing Products one. They are located in Atlantic Mine, Michigan. They offer 4, 8, and 10 rod units. Stick your spare net in one tube. Mark is extremely helpful.


----------

